# Snow in Spain



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Try. www.malagaweather.com and have a look at the Sierras navada's snow at 2.600m -3.005m. and of course our local weather today and the next 3 dias, not good!!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Its rained for 2 days solid now in Vilanova near Barclona and the temp has gone from 23c to 7c.
Not impresed with our first experience of a spanish autumn.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Just my luck, we are flying to malaga tomorrow for two weeks. Hope it improves next week.

Peter.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Huge difference in temperature between Mlaga at sea l;evel and 8,000 plus feet up in the Sierra Nevada

It is one of the things they sell the place on beach in morning skiing in the afternoon


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Rained for 2 days Vilanova *? Barcelona has the same rainfall as london. but look how green the costa brava Is, gives you a clue.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

"Huge difference in temperature between Mlaga at sea l;evel and 8,000 plus feet up in the Sierra Nevada" 



Yes...........Bright, sunny and warm around Malaga at the mo :lol: 

Ray


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

All I know is that it's b****y cold here in Fuengirola and as Graham Taylor, during his reign as England manager, would have it, "Do I not Like This"?  

Pete


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you are still catching the sun it will feel warm .Current temp from our weather station is 13.6c forcast for a low of 9 tonight, forcast for fri-mon winds/ and heavy rain, max temp 16/17c.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> All I know is that it's b****y cold here in Fuengirola and as Graham Taylor, during his reign as England manager, would have it, "Do I not Like This"?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete

Don't know what you are doing...I was in Fuengarola a few hours ago and it was fine........But even better over the hill in Alhaurin [if you fancy a beer!]

Hi Silversurfa............. :lol:

Ray
..


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Detourer said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> > All I know is that it's b****y cold here in Fuengirola and as Graham Taylor, during his reign as England manager, would have it, "Do I not Like This"?
> ...


Out the wind and in the sun is OK but I'm exposed to a NW wind which is right up my tail pipe, so to speak.
Which one De La Torre or El Grande?.
Both out of range of my bike though, but thanks for the offer, 

Pete 8)


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Mmmmm! Hope it changes for the better we're setting off on sunday for la manga


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Melly said:


> Its rained for 2 days solid now in Vilanova near Barclona and the temp has gone from 23c to 7c.
> Not impresed with our first experience of a spanish autumn.


Dont get too depressed it will only get worse,then in March you have the gota fria to look forward to.That is if you have repaired any damage from this months gota


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys & Gals.
Everybody seems to think that Spain is all sun  
Well, I delivered to Spain for 12 years, week in and week out and it can get pretty cold and it can snow blizzards  , it just depends where you are  
But it is a great place if you are away from the Costa's


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Melly

We had a month at villanova last year mid november to mid december and it was warm. You need to get down to benidorm or further to get some warm rays. Saying that the temp in benidorm has gone down and it rained most of yesterday, but it will warm up again soon.

steve & ann -------------- teensvan


----------

